# boilies kaufen oder selber machen???



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*moin moin
ich würde gerne mal wissen ob ihr mehr den gekauften boilies traut oder doch lieber selber rollt.
ich selber setzte auf meine eigenen boilies auch wenn ich hin und wieder mal leer ausgehe habe ich doch gute erfahrungen damit gemacht.
ich finde ein großer vorteil der selbstgerollten ist das mal sich von anderen boilies unterscheiden kann was den gewissen vorteil bringen kann wie ich finde.
dann mal los pro und contra für alle boiliearten......
*


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*ich würde auch gerne mal wissen was selbstgerollte boilies von euch so preislich kosten, ich muß sagen das meine gerollten preislich nicht wirklich günstiger sind als gekaufte, würde sogar sagen sie sind teurer.*


----------



## Carras (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> *ich würde auch gerne mal wissen was selbstgerollte boilies von euch so preislich kosten, ich muß sagen das meine gerollten preislich nicht wirklich günstiger sind als gekaufte, würde sogar sagen sie sind teurer.*


 
Lies mal hier nach.

von mir kann ich sagen, daß meine selbst gerollten Boilies, mit Abstand günstiger sind als "vergleichbare", gekaufte Readys.
Meine Boilies, für dieses Jahr, werden nicht mehr als 3,90€ Kilo kosten und das bei Zutaten wie z.B. L 030, Lebermehl, Pre Digested Fischmehl, Zuckmückenextrakt, Robin Red, Seidenraupenmehl, Betain u.ä.!
(Man darf jetzt aber nicht denken, daß all diese Specials in einem Boilie drin wären. Ich hab 4 verschieden Sorten Boilies, der ein so der ander so,...)


Ansonste kann ich es so sagen:

Selfmade Pro:

-günstiger
-kann ich machen wie ich es will
-ich weiß, wirklich was drin ist.
-macht Spass, selber seine Boilies zu kreieren und zu testen
-macht einen stollz, damit auch Fische zu fangen.
-Unterschiedliche Formen machbar
-ich kann Boilies machen die so noch nie jemand benutzt hat.

Selfmade Contra:

-Zeitaufwand, Arbeit
- werden nicht ganz so schön rund wie Readys (wenn man Dämpft wie ich)

Ready Pro:

- kein Zeitaufwand
- alle schön rund (wenn man mit dem Wurfrohr füttert)

Ready Contra:

- meist zu teuer (nicht alle!)
- ich weiß nicht was drin ist
- für manche Fische schon als "Gefahr" bekannt.
- man ist an Hersteller gebunden (Zusammensetzung)

Grüßle


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*mensch dann sind deine boilies ja echt günstig bei den guten zutaten.
also so günstig kann ich meine boilies nicht rollen, leider.
alleine 10 eier kosten ja schon um 1,50 € 
oder hast du 2 legefreundlich hennen im keller ?
ich kann auch nur sagen das ich die selbstgemachten besser finde, weil man sich halt von der masse abheben kann.
*


----------



## welsstipper (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

an für sich sind selbstgemachte schon eine klasse für sich, ich habe früher fast nur selber gerollt, aber heute habe ich weder lust noch zeit mich dafür stunden lang in die küche zusetzen, außerdem macht meine frau so schon genug stress, das ich jedes 2te we unterwegs bin.


----------



## Barmener1982 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

hi die eier kannste bei ne legefarm billig kaufen musste dich mal erkundigen nach sogenannten knickeiern ds sind eer die zugroß zu klein sind ode macken haben aber für boilies allemal ausreichend und 3.90 kann kann sehr hochwertiger boilie sein naja ist jedem ja selber überlassen


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Barmener1982 schrieb:


> hi die eier kannste bei ne legefarm billig kaufen musste dich mal erkundigen nach sogenannten knickeiern ds sind eer die zugroß zu klein sind ode macken haben aber für boilies allemal ausreichend und 3.90 kann kann sehr hochwertiger boilie sein naja ist jedem ja selber überlassen



ich glaube dir das deine kugeln hochwertig sind, auch für den preis, bin nur ein bißchen neidisch das du deine zutaten so günstig bekommst  
sei dir aber gegönnt 
und@ welsstipper  das es ärger mit der frau gibt kenne ich, aber ich habe glück, meine reitet, das braucht auch viel zeit und mehr geld als mein angeln, da kann sie nicht so viel meckern


----------



## Schleie! (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Also für mich lohnt es sich nicht, selbst zu drehen.

Erstmal der hohe Anschaffungskosten der Werkzeuge, Maschinen ect.
Man bekommt heute gute Boilies auf für (siehe unsere Sammelbestellung) sehr gute Preise, und das bei sehr sehr guter Qualität. Ich müsste also sehr sehr viel Drehen, um die Anschaffungskosten erstmal eingeholt zu haben, bis ich etwas spare. Bei meinen 50kg, wo ich im Jahr brauche, lohnt das nicht.
Platz und Zeit ist auch so ne Sache. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich Zutaten lagern, Boilies abrollen und kochen/dämpfen sollte. (In der Küche würde die Herrin mich verprügeln  )

Die Vielfalt der Hersteller und Sorten ist auch sowas von riesig, da findet man meist immer etwas, was noch niemand in dem Gewässer probiert hat. 

Soviel zu meiner Seite. Für mich die beste Lösung.


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*klar gibt es auch gute boilies zu kaufen.
aber ich habe eben mehr vertrauen zu meinen eigenen.
und ich haue sicher auch um die 70 kilo pro jahr durch.
ich finde das selber machen hat auch was, man kann 100 neue ideen probieren und das ist es was mir auch freue macht.
habe meine besten fische auf selbstgemachte boilies gefangen die sonst kein schwein fischen würde glaube ich 
*


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

habe eben ne pn bekommen mit der frage ob man boilies überhaupt selber machen kann,...... keine schlechte frage


----------



## colognecarp (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Ich dreh die nächste Zeit wohl öffters selber, ich hab mir grade einen Kompressor und eine Druckluftbaitgun bestellt :g:g


----------



## masterofblanks (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Hi,

habe lange Zeit auch immer selber gerollt, doch die Zeit die ich ich in der Küche saß war mir irgendwann zu schade, da kann man auch angeln gehen!


----------



## Esox-Paddy (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

hey,

also ich denke auf jeden Fall, das selbstrollen billiger ist. Außerdem kannst du dann selbst bestimmen und weißt, was drin ist. in vielen gekauften ist ja neben flavour nichts wertvolles für den fisch drinn - also nährstoffe. 
Und mir hat mal son profi gesagt, der auch selbst boilies macht, dass das im prinzip das wichtigste ist... 
hast schon mal nen gekauften boilie probiert? der schmeckt voll bitter wegen den aromastoffen und konservierungsmitteln... das scheint der fisch auch zu merken. hat mir der typ jedenfalls gesagt...

allerdings is es auch extrem aufwändig und kommt deswegen für mich leider nicht in frage. ich kaufe daher meine boilies... von nem bekannten hab ich gesagt bekommen, dass die von top secret recht gut sein sollen...

musst du wissen, ob du die zeit dazu hast 

gruß


----------



## Carras (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Esox-Paddy schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> also ich denke auf jeden Fall, das selbstrollen billiger ist. Außerdem kannst du dann selbst bestimmen und weißt, was drin ist. in vielen gekauften ist ja neben flavour nichts wertvolles für den fisch drinn - also nährstoffe.
> Und mir hat mal son profi gesagt, der auch selbst boilies macht, dass das im prinzip das wichtigste ist...
> ...


 
nun, aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich sagen daß Du Dich wiedersprichst.



Esox-Paddy schrieb:


> in vielen gekauften ist ja neben flavour nichts wertvolles für den fisch drinn - also nährstoffe.


 
Stimmt.



Esox-Paddy schrieb:


> von nem bekannten hab ich gesagt bekommen, dass die von top secret recht gut sein sollen...


 
Nun ich würde sagen, die meisten Top Secret Boilies sind solche die Du zwei Sätze weiter oben als Schlecht bezeichnet hast.

Grüßle


----------



## krixo (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

kauf auch immer top secret und fütter dann beim ansitz noch frolic und alle möglichen partikel mit. ist auch günstig leider konnte ich letztes jahr damit nicht so die erfolge verbuchen. naja ich geh aber auch nie vorher tagelang anfüttern |kopfkrat

selberrollen und anfüttern ist mir definitiv zu stressig. hab früher auch immer sehr gut auf mais gefangen. aber ich will jetzt nicht zu sehr vom thema abweichen.


----------



## Knigge007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Esox-Paddy schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> in vielen gekauften ist ja neben flavour nichts wertvolles für den fisch drinn - also nährstoffe.
> Und mir hat mal son profi gesagt, der auch selbst boilies macht, dass das im prinzip das wichtigste ist...
> ...




Hi,

aber das ist ja der Wiederspruch schlecht hin.....und dann kommst mit Top Secret Baits daher,das sind die am meist gehassten Baits überhaupt!

Es gibt genügend gute Baitfirmen u.a. auch SB die keine Schrott reinmachen,da gehört Top Secret aber sicherlich nicht dazu!

Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

also bevor ich die dinger von top secret benutzen würde, dann lieber tauwurm-made oder mais, also meiner meinung nach gibt es keine schlechteren boilies und das obwohl tc ja auch nicht die billigsten sind.


----------



## colognecarp (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Super ist das Flavour Nähstoffe hat ! Dashalb lasse ich den auch gezielt weg, nachher hab ich einen zu Nährstoffreichen Boilie


----------



## Lostparadise (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Esox-Paddy schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> also ich denke auf jeden Fall, das selbstrollen billiger ist. Außerdem kannst du dann selbst bestimmen und weißt, was drin ist. in vielen gekauften ist ja neben flavour nichts wertvolles für den fisch drinn - also nährstoffe.
> Und mir hat mal son profi gesagt, der auch selbst boilies macht, dass das im prinzip das wichtigste ist...
> ...


 

:qZu Geil:q

Ich mach nur noch Flavour in meine Boilies....


----------



## Knigge007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Geilömat.....


----------



## Schleie! (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Klar, dass deine TopSecret Dinger bitter schmecken, die sin ja echt nur Müll 

Kauf dir mal was von einer gescheiten Marke, da überlegste echt manchmal, ob du selbst ned lieber die Kugeln essen solltest  weil die einfach so lecker sin ^^


----------



## Xarrox (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*Esox-Paddy kann es sein das der Profi der dir diese Weißheiten gesagt hat dein imaginärer** Freund war?? 
:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
*


----------



## Knigge007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Jetzt hackt doch nicht so auf dem armen Kerl rum!


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

* na ja, ich kenne da auch son profi :vik:
der hat mir letztes jahr erzählt die boilies die er angelt kommen aus england, sowas bekommt man hier gar nicht.
nach 24 stunden angeln hatte er noch keinen biss und ich schon 6 fische.
da kommt der ersatzhonk bei mir an und fragt ganz locker ob er mir ein kilo von meinen abkaufen könnte.
ich sag zu ihm, was ist denn mit deinen inselaffenboilies ?
darauf er... öhhhh, ja, englische karpfen haben ein anderes fressverhalten als deutsche|bigeyes
also das war die kreativste ausrede die ich je gehört habe, hab ihm welche von meinen kugel geschenkt.
hab dafür welche von seinen boilies bekommen.
hab doch tatsächlich darauf noch nen karpfen gefangen... war wohl ein austauschkarpfen aus england|bigeyes kann ja nicht anders sein nach auskunft des profis 
*


----------



## Schleie! (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

 zu geil, was manche so von sich lassen...anderes beißverhalten ^^


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*ja, schon lustig nicht wahr ... anderes beißverhalten... man glaubt es fast nicht.....*


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*hab letztes jahr noch sowas witziges erlebt, allerdings ist mir das nicht selber passiert.
stehen 2 typen an dem teich an dem ich eben anfüttern wollte.
der eine fängt innerhalb von 10 minuten 2 karpfen.
ich gehe mal rüber und plaudere ein wenig mit ihm.
er erzählt das die fische heute wie blöde bei ihm beißen und das er schon 8 stück gefangen hat in 5 stunden.
ich bin erstaunt weil das sonst nicht üblich ist in dem teich.
er sagt das er mit ganz normalen erdbeerboilies angelt wie sonst auch.
da kommt der andere typ an, sagt, ey, du darst ja eigentlich einen fische zurücksetzen, aber wenn du mir ne handvoll von deinen boielies gibst, will ich mal ein auge zudrücken--- voll die erpressung.
der erste typ steht auf, nimmt ein paar kugeln und drückt sie dem anderen in die hand.
was für arsch sage ich.
darauf der erste angler, mit egal, ich habe ihn die kaugummikugeln gegeben die ich noch in der jacke hatte, soll er dir doch nehmen.... |laola:|laola:

und die moral von der geschicht------ blöder als der geht es wohl nicht 
*


----------



## Knigge007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

hehe....ich pack mich weg...aber ist doch überall das gleiche..es gibt überall solche selbsternannten Profis,die wenns nicht lauft mit den Hammerhärtesten Ausreden ankommen.

Aber ist doch ganz nett,so hat man beim entspannten angeln am See/Fluss noch was zu lachen:lund später was lustiges zu erzählen....wenn dann noch was beisst wars wieder ein schöner Tag am Wasser,was will man mehr....


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*jep, beim angeln kannst du echt sachen erleben die sind so unglaublich, darum macht mir das angeln auch dann noch spaß wenn ich mal nix fange...*


----------



## Lostparadise (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

was manche von sich lassen ist schon hart:q


----------



## AK74 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Servus
Zu beissverhalten:  es unterscheidet sich sogar von See zu See, 

zu Top Secret baits:  ich denke dass es nur wenige Leute wissen was wirklich drin ist, meinen ersten „richtig“ gefangenen Karpfen habe ich mit top sicret überlistet.

Zu kaufen o. selber machen:  bis jetzt habe ich alle meine boilies selber gemacht, dieses Jahr möchte ich paar kg. kaufen um zu testen und wenn es läuft dann wird ich wahrscheinlich umsteigen.


----------



## Knigge007 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Is halt schon übelst viel Arbeit,und vorallem ist der Anschaffungspreis der Geräte so dermaßen teuer,für das Geld kann ich Ewigkeiten mit Readys fischen.

Dazu noch das Problem mitm Platz.....dachte auch erst das ich nur selber rolle,aber mich hat dann fast der Schlag getroffen was das Zeugs wie Baitgun, Kompressor,Zeugs zum dämpfen usw,.... alles kostet.....weil wenn ich mir was kaufe dann gleich richtiges Zeugs und kein Gelumpe was dann auch dementsprechend teuer ist!

Kann sein ich kauf mir mal nen Mammutroller,paar Kilo Forelli/Frolic und roll da mal paar kg selber ..aber dazu brauch ich nur den Roller,den Rest hat man ja zuhause.

.


----------



## colognecarp (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Is halt schon übelst viel Arbeit,und vorallem ist der Anschaffungspreis der Geräte so dermaßen teuer,für das Geld kann ich Ewigkeiten mit Readys fischen.
> 
> 
> .



Die Sachen haben ja einen bestimmten wiederverkaufswert, ist ja nicht so das du die Baitgun einmal benutzt und danach weg schmeißt.
Zum einen kannst du deine Mixe so machen wie du sie haben willst und günstig abrollen, kommt natürlich auch ein bischen drauf an wieviel Boilies man im Jahr brauchst. 
Ich hab jetzt 180€ für das drehbesteck ausgegeben, klingt erstmal viel aber ich denke das sich das mit den Jahren auszahlen wird. Ich befische den Rhein und brauch einfach eine gute lösung um viel Futter zu produzieren, wenn ich dann irdendwann keine Lust mehr auf die Materialschlacht haben bekomme ich das jetzt teuer gekaufte auch zu einem guten Preis wieder an den man.
Das ist ungefähr so als würde sich ein Mittelständiges Handwerksunternehmen einen Bagger kaufen, erst ist er sehr teuer und man kann sich kaum vorstellen dass das Geld jehmals wieder rein kommt, aber mit den Jahren eben doch. und hat dieser ausgedient wird er auch zu guten Preisen verkauft


----------



## Baddy89 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Bin auch ein Freund der selbstgemachten Boilies. Ist bei mir nicht viel günstiger, als die gekauften, aber ich weiß was drin ist und kann mich kreativ austoben ;-)

Wie hier auch schon öfters genannt, erfüllt es einen auch ein bisschen mit Stolz, wenn einer anbeißt.

Die Arbeit im Vorfeld ist ein wenig aufwendig, aber es macht mir ja auch Spaß.

Und meist rolle ich meine Murmeln, wenn das Wetter nicht so prall zum Angeln ist.


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*ja, ich nutze auch das schlechte wetter im winter zum bespiel zum rollen meiner boilies.
habe jetzt im winter 60 kilo gerollt  das sollte hoffe ich für den sommer reichen, muß auch bald los zum angeln, sonst bekomme ich nichts mehr in meine gefriertruhe rein 
*


----------



## silvio323 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Is halt schon übelst viel Arbeit,und vorallem ist der Anschaffungspreis der Geräte so dermaßen teuer,für das Geld kann ich Ewigkeiten mit Readys fischen.
> .



Hallo,
also wenn ich das so lese, schliesse ich jetzt mal daraus, dass du dich mit der Materie (noch) nicht beschäftigt hast.

Denn:
1. Ist das NICHT übelst viel Arbeit, vorausgesetzt du hast ca. 1 Angelkollegen derd ich dabei unterstützt. Und
2. Halten sich die Kosten der Geräte stark in Grenzen, wenn du keine Wurfrohrtauglichen (sprich sehr runde) Boilies brauchst. Denn dann reichen zum Anfang ein Mammut-Boilieroller und ne Friteuse vollkommen aus. Die gibts übrigens für n paar E in der Bucht gebraucht. Ein paar Eimer, Schüsseln usw. zum Anrühren des Teiges sollte jeder im Haushalt haben. Einkaufskisten zum Trocknen erfüllen auch ihren Zweck. Die Würste rollst du per Hand auf ner Arbeitsplatte bzw. nem Tisch, rein in den Roller und fertig ist. Damit schafft man normalerweise zu zweit an nem We locker 50kg ohne sich zu "überarbeiten". Und mit 50 kg sollte bei den meisten der Jahresbedarf mehr als gedeckt sein.  Ok, bei der Menge bietet sich dann eine Tiefkühltruhe zum lagern an, aber auch diese gibst gebraucht bei z.b. Möbelbörsen sehr günstig. 

Alles zusammgerechnet bist du dann bei geschätzten 50 E und das ist meiner Ansicht nach in 1 Saison ammortisiert. Und wenn dir das zu langsam geht, kannst du immernoch ne Baitgun kaufen bzw. ne 2. Friteuse, um das ganze etwas zu beschleunigen oder nach und nach die Ausrüstung verbessern wenn du/ihr mehrere hundert kg im Jahr "produzieren" wollt.

Mfg


----------



## Carras (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Is halt schon übelst viel Arbeit,und vorallem ist der Anschaffungspreis der Geräte so dermaßen teuer,für das Geld kann ich Ewigkeiten mit Readys fischen.
> 
> Dazu noch das Problem mitm Platz.....dachte auch erst das ich nur selber rolle,aber mich hat dann fast der Schlag getroffen was das Zeugs wie Baitgun, Kompressor,Zeugs zum dämpfen usw,.... alles kostet.....weil wenn ich mir was kaufe dann gleich richtiges Zeugs und kein Gelumpe was dann auch dementsprechend teuer ist!
> 
> ...


 

Naja dem kann ich so nicht ganz zustimmen.

Rechnen wir es mal durch:

Gehen wir davon aus, daß Du 50 kg Boilies haben willst.
Kaufst Du Dir welche von BLB, Solar oder Dynamite sind das pauschal mal 450 bis 600.-€ !


Nun die Selfmade Variante:
Dazu brauchst Du ca. 35 kg Mix. Kostenpunkt (bei mir z.B.) sind 94.-€
300 bis 350 Eier kosten ca. 30 - 35 .-€ im Discounter

Ein Mammutroller 25.-€
Eine Hand Kartuschen Spritze (kl. Baitgun) im Baumarkt 15.-€
3 Spritzenaufsätze ca. 3.-€
Eine Friteuse, gebr. auf ebay, ca. 10.-€
8 Obstkisten zum Trocknen, für je 1.-€ sind 8 .-€
Rechne noch ein paar Euro Strom dazu (Friteuse)

In Summe sind das dann ca. 190.-€


Willst Du dämpfen, brauchst Du statt der Friteuse, einen Einmachkessel, gibts bei ebay für 15.-€.
Dazu 4 Dörrgitter von Stöckli kosten ca. 34.-€

Damit kommst Du in Summe auf ca. 230.-€

Und damit, bist Du auch so, immer noch einiges unter dem Preis von den beliebtesten Readymades, die qualitativ sicher nicht besser sind.

Die Anschaffung der Roll - Utensilien lohnt sich also schon im ersten Jahr!


Grüßle


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*moin
also ich lebe ja noch in der steinzeit 
ich rolle meine boilies - und das sind nicht wenige im jahr- noch mit nem ganz normalen boilieroller.
garen tu ich meine boilies in der microwelle ( und die sollte ja eigentlich jeder im hause haben)
ein paar ausgemusterte holzkisten bekommt man fast bei jedem bauern geschenkt wenn man nett fragt.
ich habe keine baitgun ich rolle die würste schnell mit der hand und es dauert bei mir auch sicher länger als mit nen riesenroller und die boilieprofis schütteln jetzt sicher den kopf, aber meine boielies werden auch fertig 
ich nutze die schlechte jahreszeit im winter eben dafür meine kugeln zu rollen und da darf es dann auch gerne ein wenig länger dauern.
wenn ich schon nicht angeln kann dann bin ich auf diese weise wenigstens im gedanken beim angeln...
habe diesen winter schon 50-60 kilo hinter mir, das dürfte für dieses jahr wohl reichen denke ich mal.
und wenn nicht, dann rolle ich eben noch schnell mal welche, dann haue ich mir ne angel dvd rein und rolle eben nebenbei welche, ok, ea dauert bei mir vielleicht dann 3 stunden für4-5 kilo, aber ist doch egal..... sind die meisten so im stress das sie die zeit nicht mehr haben?
dann sollten sie mal abend nicht frauentausch oder dsds gucken, dann haben sie auch zeit zum rollen 
ausserdem sind die gerollten meistens wirklich besser.
ich habe letztes jahr 25 kilo " megasuperdupahochleistungsklasseoleole- boilies " von einer bekannten firma bei einem preisausschreiben gewonnen und ich habe mir die ganze saison mal den spaß gemacht nen test zu machen.
einr rute mit den megasuperboilies- eine rute mit mais und eine rute mit meinen boilies.... sagen wir mal so, trotz anfüttern mit den tollen boilies haben sie fast nichts gebracht-- da war den hartmais 100mal besser und meine eigenen boilies auch.
aber das ist wohl auch ne glaubensfrage ... wünsche allen ob selbstgerollt oder gekauft ne gute saison...
*


----------



## colognecarp (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Ich hab 55qm ohne Keller, das hält mich nicht auf


----------



## Knigge007 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Aber mich,leider,mal schauen wie es in der neuen Wohnung ist!

Bin ja grad auf der Suche nach ner neuen WHG,die direkt an der Seenplatte ist.


----------



## Carras (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

@Knigge,

nun, daß Du irgendwie zu teuer einkaufst,...ist wohl klar.

Aber, das ist ganz allgemein gesehen (für andere Angler) der Falsche Ansatz zu sagen, selber rollen rentiert sich nicht.

Andersrum bis Du einer der Mitinitiatoren bei der Sammelbestellung. Da ist es Dir ja auch wichtig, geld zu sparen. Normal müsstest Du getreu, Deiner Prinzipien dort auch nur Boilies von Mainline, Dynamite oder sonst was kaufen oder?

Für was brauchst Du eigentlich einen Dampfgararer + eine Hockerkocher?
also entweder,.. oder aber beides braucht man sicher nicht.
Eigentlich habe ich es weiter oben ziehmlich genau ausgerechnet, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß Du es überlesen hast.

Kompressor und Airgun,... sind "Luxus Dinge", die man zum Rollen von 30 - 50 kg Mix im Jahr, nicht wirklich benötigt. Ganz ehrlich.

Es gab mal auf anderen Boards mal ne Umfrage, wie viel Kilo Boilies die Karpfenangler im Jahr denn so benötigen. Erstaunlich war: über 60% der Angler, kommen mit 10 bis 50 kg Boilies im Jahr aus. Den meisten reichen 25 kg.

Und von daher ist es für sehr viele Angler, durchaus interessant zu wissen, was die Selfmadeausrüstung in etwa kostet und daß man dafür nicht gleich mit Airgun, Kompressor usw. aggieren muss.

Grüßle


----------



## colognecarp (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Nur mal so zur Aufklärung, eine gute Baitgun kostet 70€. Dann brauchst du einen Kompressor der 4 bis 6 Bar druck aufbaut, ein guter regelbarer 8 Bar Kompressor von Einhell kostet 80€

Du musst auch nicht Zutaten horten, kauf dir das was du brauchst und verarbeite es. Das was dann noch übrig ist sind die Boilies um die du die kümmern musst


----------



## Carras (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Hi Knigge,

niemand will Dich hier dazu bekehren, Boilies selber zu rollen. 

Jedoch sind Deine Ansätze so nicht ganz korrekt. Und das soll bei anderen Mitlesern, die evtl. selber rollen wollen und können, nicht zum falschen Eindruck führen, daß die "Rollwerkzeuge" sauteuer wären und sich das Ganze, preisslich nicht lohnt. Das stimmt einfach nicht.

Wegen Waven noch was:
Warum sollen beim Waven die wichtigen Bestandteile eines Frolicboililes geschont, bzw. erhalten werden?

Beim Waven entstehen die selben Temperaturen wie beim Kochen oder Dämpfen,...muss ja auch so sein, sonst koagulieren die Zutaten ja auch nicht und Du könntest gleich hergehen und Deine Baits nur Luftfrocknen, ohne thermisch zu behandeln. 
Geht bestimmt auch,...nur daß die Boilies sich dann gang, ganz schnell auflösen werden.


Und Frolics haben, an sich, keine wirklich wertvollen Bestandteile. Sie bestehen zum aller größten Teil aus Getreideprodukten. Nur das "Drumrum" ist mit Rinder- oder Geflügelgeschmack geflavourt, mehr auch nicht.

Du schreibst es selber, daß Du Anfänger bist,...dann wäre es doch aber auch sinnvoll, wenn man keine Beiträge schreibt, zu denen man eigentlich keine Ahnung hat. Sorry, das hört sich jetzt vielleicht provozierend an.
Aber es geht hier auch darum, daß anderen Einsteigern, hier kein "Quatsch" erzählt wird,.....das hilft denen nämlich in keinster Weiße weiter.

Grüßle


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*also ich finde es nicht so wild selber zu rollen, wie gesagt muß man eben nur ein wenig geduld haben.
wenn jemand nach 3 würsten beim rollen schon zum baumarkt rennt hat er wohl weniger geduld 
ich habe früher wie gesat auch gekauft, aber für das halbe geld bekomme ich 100 bessere boilies, und es gibt auch mega einfache rezepte die sehr gut fangen ohne robin red oder dem ganzen anderen zeug.
650 g frolic gemalen
125g maismehl
200g hartweizengries 
125g sojamehl 
10    eier
und schon hast du ein einfaches rezept das idiotensicher ist und " immer" fängt
ist keine große zauberei und bringt auch fisch ohne große futterorgien.
mit den zutaten bekomme ich für 20€ locker 5-6 kilound da kann man ja nun wirklich nichts sagen.
ausserden rolle ich meine boilies in 16 mm , reicht für karpfen locker ( weil den fischen geht es am arsch vorbei ob die kugel 16 oder30 mm haben)
fängt auch nebenbei schöne schleien und ich habe mehr kugel und damit futterfläche wenn ich mit boilies anfüttere.
klar werden jetzt wieder einge sagen das man damit keine großen karpfen fängt und man zuviel beifänge hat.
dummes zeug, wenn ich zuviel an beifängen habe dann mache ich eben 3 kugeln ans haar.
wobei ich sagen muß es es um das angeln an sich gehen sollte und nicht das man den größten karpfen des sees fängt.
und mal als tipp.... gefriefbeute nehmen, 1kg selbstgerollte rein ( 4 liter tüten) paar löcher rein, microwelle auch, 600 watt , 2 minuten danach tüte umdrehen nochmal 2 minuten..... boilies fertig.
sind schön hart und vor allem trocken, reicht locken wenn man sie 2 stunden abkühlen läßt.
einfrieren- fertig.
hab nen 20 € boilieroller- nix baitgun- nix schnickschnack.


*


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja das mag sein und da hast auch Recht,das ist meine Ansicht ich gebe mich halt nicht mit billigem Zeugs zufrieden und nur mit nem Mammutroller,und kochen find ich persönlich halt mehr als schrecklich,ich kauf doch keine teure Zutaten und zerstöre nen Teil davon beim kochen,aber das sind meine ANSICHTEN!!!!
> 
> ...





also sowas habe ich noch nie gehört und ich muß schon ein wenig lachen...
was willst du denn an guten sachen haben, ne goldbaitgun mit diamantengeschichting ?
ein mammutroller der dir dinger selber rollt aus karbon und mit 325 ps und sportsitzen mit HD fernster zum zugucken beim rollen?
und kochen, microwelle oder dünsten ist doch völlig egal, wenn man will kann man das alles für wenig geld machen/ bekommen.
als der boilie anfang der 80ziger zu uns gekommen ist gab es nur eine methode ----kochen, da wäre noch ein schwein drauf gekommen die dinger zu dünsten oder zu waven oder was 
auch immer .
damlas bestanden die meisten boilies aus total einfachen zutaten, katzen/hundefutter und eiern viel mehr war da nicht, die wichtiger experten haben noch grieß mit dazu genommen und soll ich euch was sagen, die blöden fische haben trotzdem gebissen, und das obwohl die boilies nicht mit dem futterboot oder den wurfrohr an den platz gebracht wurden.
obwohl die boilies nicht gepimmt wurden und es kein wirkliches hight end gerät gab.
aber damals waren die karpfen wohl noch blöder, klar sie kannten ja noch kein tackel, keine bautguns und auch keine rodpods oder hot spots... mensch war das leben früher einfach


----------



## Knigge007 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Alter Schwede ich weiß garnicht wieso ich mit euch/dir hier überhaupt rumdiskutiere,das is ja ne Katastrophe!

Sei froh das nicht alle Leute gleich drauf sind!

Kannst mich hier ein Jahr zulabern,ich machs so wie ich das für richtig halte und nicht wie es mir andere aufschwätzen!

Ich lösch alle meine Posts,dann kannst ja zufrieden sein,und Ihr könnt hier weiter labern und alle Leute zulabern das se ja rollen sollen und keine Readys kaufen weil die ja eh beschissen sind........regt mich so auf....

Ich spring auch nicht von ner Brücke nur weil du das sagst,das kannst selber machen!

Weiß garnicht was ich auch noch so beknackt bin und meine Meinung hier reinschreibe,*wo ich von vornherein gewusst hab das es genau so enden wird!*


Und tschüß


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede ich weiß garnicht wieso ich mit euch/dir hier überhaupt rumdiskutiere,das is ja ne Katastrophe!
> 
> Sei froh das nicht alle Leute gleich drauf sind!
> 
> ...



keiner wollte dich volltexten, wir haben nur gefragt wie du auf diese extrem hohen kosten kommst die du hier reingestellt hast.
jeder kann und soll doch machen und angeln wie er will.
und klar würdest du nicht von der brücke springen, weil es wäre ja wahrscheinlich eine gebrauchte brücke und wer weiss ob die auch was taugt und so, man muß ja nur das beste vom besten nehmen 
leben und leben lassen und nicht gleich immer weinen :c


----------



## Carras (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede ich weiß garnicht wieso ich mit euch/dir hier überhaupt rumdiskutiere,das is ja ne Katastrophe!
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...


 
Nun ja,

Wer hat Dir gesagt, bzw. wo hast Du aufgeschnappt, daß beim Waven, die guten Bestandteile eines Boilies nicht zerstört werden?

So viel zum Thema Brückenspringen.....

Das alles ist bei Leibe nicht böse gemeint.

Nur wenn jemand etwas hier rein stellt, was einfach nicht stimmt, sollten andere das Recht haben, dieses wieder richtig zu stellen.
Und der, der es hier rein gestellt hat, sollte evtl. auch einsehen, daß es ggf. falsch war.
Ist das so schlimm?

Grüßle


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Carras schrieb:


> Nun ja,
> 
> Wer hat Dir gesagt, bzw. wo hast Du aufgeschnappt, daß beim Waven, die guten Bestandteile eines Boilies nicht zerstört werden?
> 
> ...



habe früher meine boilies auch gekocht, bleib ja auch nichts anderes übrig, mache sie jetzt fast 5 jahre nur noch mit der microwelle und bin schwer begeistert, alles geht schneller, die inhaltsstoffe bleiben denke ich mehr als gut erhalten und auch die farbe leidet darunter nicht so sehr, wobei das für mich nicht so wichtig ist.
einfach mal versuchen wer es noch nicht probiert hat, man muß ja auch mal was anderes probieren, aber kochen erfüllt natürlich aich seinen zweck.


----------



## Carras (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

Hi

das sind zweierlei Dinge:

1. Beim Waven und Dämpfen, werden Wasserlösliche Inhaltsstoffe nicht herausgespühlt, wie z.B. beim normalen Kochen. Das Stimmt.

2. Beim Waven, Dämpfen und Kochen, werden sämtliche Inhaltsstoffe einer thermischen Behandlung untergezogen. Sie werden erhitzt. auf 90 - 100°C egal wo!
Ist nun wissenschaftlich,.. aber,...es ist auch bewiesen, daß sich so manche wertvolle Proteine und Aminosäuren verändern, wenn sie erhitzt werden. Wie sie danach dann genau sind,...kann ich auch nicht sagen. Dazu fehlt mir das Know How. 
Aber, egal welche Methode Du verwendest. Thermisch behandelte Boilies....sind in dem Punkt, alle gleich.

Das meinte ich damit


Grüßle


----------



## Esox-Paddy (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*



Carras schrieb:


> nun, aus meiner Erfahrung heraus kann ich sagen daß Du Dich wiedersprichst.



nein, dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Gekaufte sind meiner Meinung nach immer schlechter als selbstgemachte, ich mein nur, dass die top secret boilies nicht so schlecht sind wie z.b. anaconda boilies

gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. März 2010)

*AW: boilies kaufen oder selber machen???*

*hab heute mit ner neuen sorte selbstgemachte boilies 3 stunden geangelt, ergebniss 4 bisse 3 fische , da kann man doch nur sagen es geht nix über selfmade boilies !!
*


----------

